# Cant get iPad App to see receivers



## greenwave

Have my whole home setup working just fine, but my iPad just won't see my receivers, even if I try to input IP addresses manually. My DSL line goes direct to my modem, which is connected by CAT5 to a Buffalo b/g/n wireless router, with CAT5 directly from the router to the powered DECA thingy Directv installed, and my 3 receivers (2 HRs and one H) networked through coax/DECA. So my receivers are hard-wired to my home network.

Why can't my iPad see my receivers? Is there some setting on my router I need to adjust? Thanks so much for your thoughts/guidance.


----------



## phoneman06

Check the following setting: Settings>Whole Home>External Device>External Access. Should be set to allow.


----------



## trh

Also check to make sure you iPad is on your network. Mine always "jumps" to my neighbors when I'm in the back of the house (where my signal is weaker and his is stronger).


----------



## CCarncross

Just to add, make sure all your devices are getting IP addresses on the same subnet, this stuff only works on 1 subnet...


----------



## greenwave

CCarncross said:


> Just to add, make sure all your devices are getting IP addresses on the same subnet, this stuff only works on 1 subnet...


What does that mean? How do I check this or correct it? I suspect that is precisely the problem. Thanks!


----------



## The Merg

greenwave said:


> What does that mean? How do I check this or correct it? I suspect that is precisely the problem. Thanks!


Actually, I would gather more that either your iPad is not connecting to your network or that you do not have External Devices Access turned on for your receivers.

If you want to check the subnet, go into Network Settingso on the receivers. They should be set up for a Subnet of 255.255.255.0 as well as the subnet for your iPad, which can be seen under the Network Settings on the iPad.

- Merg


----------



## greenwave

The Merg said:


> Actually, I would gather more that either your iPad is not connecting to your network or that you do not have External Devices Access turned on for your receivers.
> 
> If you want to check the subnet, go into Network Settingso on the receivers. They should be set up for a Subnet of 255.255.255.0 as well as the subnet for your iPad, which can be seen under the Network Settings on the iPad.
> 
> - Merg


Thanks Merg. iPad is connected to our secure home wifi network, and the External Devices Access has been turned on for each of my receivers ever since I had whole home installed last year. I've never messed with the subnet settings on my iPad, though -- is this something I can manually change? If I do that, will I still be able to access my home wifi network?


----------



## The Merg

The next thing I would check would be to see if the receivers are actually connecting to your home network and are not just getting APIPA (automatic private IP address). This is the case where the receivers will default to an IP address of 169.254.x.x. While they will then be able to see each other, nothing on your network will be able to see them (they will also be on a different subnet -- 255.255.0.0).

Go to Setup --> Info & Test --> More System Info and then scroll down and get the IP address, gatetway, and DNS for your receiver and post them here.

- Merg


----------



## CCarncross

Thats not really the subnet, thats the subnet mask.....completely different things...

To the OP:

Find out what your receiver's IP addresses are as suggested above. They are most likely something like 192.168.1.xxx, etc....but if you are getting 169.254.xxx.xxx, then they are not getting IP addresses from your network correctly. Check the iPad as well, it also needs to have the same address range, not the exact same address..so it should also have a 192.168.1.xxx like your DVR's....


----------



## The Merg

"CCarncross" said:


> Thats not really the subnet, thats the subnet mask.....completely different things...


Thanks for the catch. That's what I get for not rereading what I type before I post it. 

- Merg


----------



## greenwave

"CCarncross" said:


> Thats not really the subnet, thats the subnet mask.....completely different things...
> 
> To the OP:
> 
> Find out what your receiver's IP addresses are as suggested above. They are most likely something like 192.168.1.xxx, etc....but if you are getting 169.254.xxx.xxx, then they are not getting IP addresses from your network correctly. Check the iPad as well, it also needs to have the same address range, not the exact same address..so it should also have a 192.168.1.xxx like your DVR's....


IPad network IP address is 192.168.11.2,

My 2 HRs have the following IP addresses:

HR20-700: 192.168.11.8
HR23-700: 192.168.11.10

Both HRs and the iPad have subnet mask 255.255.255.0, and show default gateway and DNS 192.168.11.1.

IPad shows IP address "DHCP" and "HTTP Proxy" is "OFF"

Thoughts?


----------



## Diana C

All your network settings look fine.

The list of receivers in the iPad app comes from your directv account, not by polling your network. Are the receivers listed in the settings section of the iPad app? If not, then the app isn't logging into your account successfully. Check the login settings, and check to make sure that the receivers are listed correctly under your account on directv.com.

If all of this looks okay, I'd try deleting and reinstalling the iPad app.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Also check that RID values for your receivers match.

iPad -> Settings -> Receivers (should show the last 4 digits)
STB -> Live TV Hit "dash" button (should show the last 6 digits)

Make sure at least those numbers match (the other 8 should match as well, but you can't see the full number on the iPad.

If those still pan out...

Run this command from a computer on the same network:

http://<ip address of stb>:8080/info/getVersion

(Best to run in Firefox or Safari, as IE will try to download the output... just save it to disk and view with notepad).


----------



## greenwave

Thank you Earl. Here is the result from that query regarding the STB in my bedroom (H24/200):

{
"accessCardId": "XXXX-XXXX-XXXX",
"receiverId": "XXXX XXXX XXXX",
"status": {
"code": 200,
"commandResult": 0,
"msg": "OK.",
"query": "/info/getVersion"
},
"stbSoftwareVersion": "0x57b",
"systemTime": 1324560050,
"version": "1.3"
}

And here is the data for the HR20-700 downstairs:

{
"accessCardId": "XXXX-XXXX-XXXX",
"receiverId": "XXXX XXXX XXXX",
"status": {
"code": 200,
"commandResult": 0,
"msg": "OK.",
"query": "/info/getVersion"
},
"stbSoftwareVersion": "0x57b",
"systemTime": 1324560592,
"version": "1.3"
}


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Does the last 4 digits of the rid, match what you see when you tap on the settings button in the iPad app?


----------



## greenwave

yes


----------



## Earl Bonovich

greenwave said:


> yes


Can you run that http://<ip>:8080/info/getVersion

From Safari on the iPad ?


----------



## bfisk

Thanks for all of these tips, I was able to use them but it was still not seeing my receivers until I turned off AP isolation on my wireless router.

It is a WRT300N. AP isolation is under advanced wireless settings (on my router). 

All is running great and very fast!


----------



## The Merg

"bfisk" said:


> Thanks for all of these tips, I was able to use them but it was still not seeing my receivers until I turned off AP isolation on my wireless router.
> 
> It is a WRT300N. AP isolation is under advanced wireless settings (on my router).
> 
> All is running great and very fast!


Completely forgot about that setting. It's not a common setting to be used and It's not on by default. Do you remember turning it on?

- Merg


----------



## greenwave

bfisk said:


> Thanks for all of these tips, I was able to use them but it was still not seeing my receivers until I turned off AP isolation on my wireless router.
> 
> It is a WRT300N. AP isolation is under advanced wireless settings (on my router).
> 
> All is running great and very fast!


I have a Buffalo router...and have no idea what "AP isolation" means and don't see a reference to it under the advanced wireless settings. Might it be called something else in the Buffalo settings?


----------



## dpeters11

"bfisk" said:


> Thanks for all of these tips, I was able to use them but it was still not seeing my receivers until I turned off AP isolation on my wireless router.
> 
> It is a WRT300N. AP isolation is under advanced wireless settings (on my router).
> 
> All is running great and very fast!


That would certainly do it.


----------



## The Merg

"greenwave" said:


> I have a Buffalo router...and have no idea what "AP isolation" means and don't see a reference to it under the advanced wireless settings. Might it be called something else in the Buffalo settings?


Not all routers have it and it is not very common to use. The simplest way of explaining it is that it keeps wireless devices from seeing devices that are hardwired to a router.

- Merg


----------



## greenwave

"The Merg" said:


> Not all routers have it and it is not very common to use. The simplest way of explaining it is that it keeps wireless devices from seeing devices that are hardwired to a router.
> 
> - Merg


That could very well be my issue. Might it be called something else in Buffalo-speak?


----------



## greenwave

Earl Bonovich said:


> Can you run that http://<ip>:8080/info/getVersion
> 
> From Safari on the iPad ?


Earl, no, when I try this from Safari on the iPad I get a "cannot connect to server" error.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

greenwave said:


> Earl, no, when I try this from Safari on the iPad I get a "cannot connect to server" error.


Okay... that is a good thing...
Then it may be the AP isolation mode.

What is the full model of your router, so someone here can lookup the online manual and maybe help you find the correct setting.


----------



## greenwave

"Earl Bonovich" said:


> Okay... that is a good thing...
> Then it may be the AP isolation mode.
> 
> What is the full model of your router, so someone here can lookup the online manual and maybe help you find the correct setting.


Buffalo WZR2G300N

Thanks again for all the help, Merry Christmas Eve!


----------



## Earl Bonovich

greenwave said:


> Buffalo WZR2G300N
> 
> Thanks again for all the help, Merry Christmas Eve!


http://forums.buffalotech.com/t5/Wireless/Wireless-wired-problem/td-p/31907

Privacy Separator Flag, make sure it is not checked...


----------



## greenwave

It was already disabled. The forum link you provided had a link to another forum where the issue was determined to be a bug in this model router's firmware, and one that has never been fixed (at least for US versions). So, it appears if I want my iPad to be able to access my LAN I will need to get a new router....

Thanks for all the help guys!


----------



## greenwave

greenwave said:


> It was already disabled. The forum link you provided had a link to another forum where the issue was determined to be a bug in this model router's firmware, and one that has never been fixed (at least for US versions). So, it appears if I want my iPad to be able to access my LAN I will need to get a new router....
> 
> Thanks for all the help guys!


Oh yeah, and should I decide to treat myself to a new wireless router for xmas, any recommendations (non-Buffalo!)?


----------



## Earl Bonovich

greenwave said:


> It was already disabled. The forum link you provided had a link to another forum where the issue was determined to be a bug in this model router's firmware, and one that has never been fixed (at least for US versions). So, it appears if I want my iPad to be able to access my LAN I will need to get a new router....
> 
> Thanks for all the help guys!


Bummer..


----------



## The Merg

"greenwave" said:


> Oh yeah, and should I decide to treat myself to a new wireless router for xmas, any recommendations (non-Buffalo!)?


If you are looking for something inexpensive, take a look at the Linksys WRT160N. It is a 4-port Wireless-N router. You can find it refurbished on Amazon for about $30. I have two and they work just fine.

Depending on which version of the router you get, you can also flash it with the DD-WRT firmware.

- Merg


----------



## bfisk

The Merg said:


> Completely forgot about that setting. It's not a common setting to be used and It's not on by default. Do you remember turning it on?
> 
> - Merg


Yes, I remember setting this one....that did the trick! Happy camper...merry Christmas!


----------

